# Bassin



## Twig Man (May 25, 2012)

wanted to share some pics of my last couple fishing trips.

[attachment=5926]

[attachment=5928]

[attachment=5929]

[attachment=5930]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2012)

Nice fish................


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2012)

nice bass love catchin bucket mouths 6 inch purple worm slow across the bottom my all time fav.  dave


----------



## JMC (May 26, 2012)

Nice fish.


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2012)

John aren't they on the beds over there this time of year? Top water was my favorite on the Tensaw. Draggin that annoying (to them) Hydrilla Gorilla across the grassy beds and momma opening up a hole like a toilet flushing beneath that clankety clank lure just to drag it out of her territory . . . BAM! Got another! 


Nice fish. Not a big fresh water guy but fishing on the Tensaw was awesome. I do miss that. Thanks for great pics.

:kewlpics:


----------



## Twig Man (May 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> John aren't they on the beds over there this time of year? Top water was my favorite on the Tensaw. Draggin that annoying (to them) Hydrilla Gorilla across the grassy beds and momma opening up a hole like a toilet flushing beneath that clankety clank lure just to drag it out of her territory . . . BAM! Got another!
> 
> 
> Nice fish. Not a big fresh water guy but fishing on the Tensaw was awesome. I do miss that. Thanks for great pics.
> ...



Kevin they are off the beds. I caught most of these on a weedless frog popping it off a lilly pad. I caught some on a large spook as well. There is nothing like a top water strike


----------



## Kenbo (May 27, 2012)

Nice looking bass. Bass season isn't open here yet. 1st weekend of June though and those bass better look out. Great catch.


----------



## Twig Man (May 27, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Nice looking bass. Bass season isn't open here yet. 1st weekend of June though and those bass better look out. Great catch.



Good Luck, I have never heard of closing a season on freshwater fishing.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2012)

John, That is because you live in the south we live in the north. Fresh water season on most fish in most waters here.........


----------

